# Shifter cable end broke...fore and aft



## VWRocco (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a 98 VW New Beetle 2.0 with a 5 speed transmission. I backed out of my driveway and put it into first and my shifter handle went, for lack of a better word, limp. Any suggestions on a quick fix?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't see a quick fix; looks like the bushing and rubber portion are missing or discintigrated from yoursl Aside from replacing it; i don't know what else you could do. 

Here is a "how to"; on the replacement process, you can see from the pics what your cable is supposed to look like. 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0-liter-gas/40909-now-valdez-has-issues.html#post621131

Looks like a new assembly is about $150

Shift cable for transmission code: . 
1J0711265K

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/prod...for-transmission-code/5168027/1J0711265K.html

I don't know for sure but it maybe that the just the cable end can be replaced; you probably need to see if you can remove yours, just replace that part. Make sure you use your vin # or remove the old part and take it with you; when getting or ordering the part. 


Bowden cable catch . vw part # : 1J0711761A 

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/products/Bowden-cable-catch/5154245/1J0711761A.html

Here is a video; how to adjust the shift linkage, once you repair it, it also shows the cable ends as well... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp9ggefOjAE


----------



## VWRocco (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, billymade! I was afraid of that...

Have you seen or know anything about this part?

http://gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=384&category_id=60


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I personally; have not used it, to repair the issue you are having (after reading the description, looks like it might be a less expensive solution) but I have called gruvenparts one time, talked to them about some of their products. The guy was very nice, responsive and answered all my questions. I would give them a call and see what they have to say. I don't know if that would fix your particular problem but it just might! I would call them before buying, however. 


gruvenparts.com
PO Box 20834
Atlanta, GA 30320
404-556-6663

Email: [email protected]

Here is a thread; while used on a Corrado, the linkages.. aparently haven't changed much.. they discuss how to install it and pictures of how it works. After seeing and reading the thread; looks like you would need to grind off what is left of your cable end part that broke; so, that it would fit inside the hole of the new repair "block". 

repair block discussion: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5208888-Shift-cable-repair-block

DIY, from the same person (just keep in mind; it is for a Corrado which may have some differences): 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5522422-DIY-Broken-Shift-Cable-End


----------



## VWRocco (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks again, billymade! I will give them a call and I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## VWRocco (Nov 28, 2006)

That worked perfect! Thanks for the tip, billymade!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you call them; how was their response? Tell us how the install went and what it took to prep what was left of the cable end. Did it come with any instructions; what did you think of the quality of the product etc. ? Glad everything worked out!


----------



## VWRocco (Nov 28, 2006)

I took a hack saw and cut the end off the cable. It was pretty smooth, so I didn't need to sand it or grind it. The end slid right into the repair block. I did have to loosen and adjust it a couple of times to get the throw of the shifter just right. I also used thread lock on the set screws on the repair block.

Sorry it took so long for me to reply...I was on vacation and away from a computer for a while.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool! Glad your back on the road! I guess when/if mine breaks; this product is a definite option; over buying a whole new cable.


----------

